# 9th September Family Fun Day - Who's Coming ??



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All    

We will be posting more details on the fun day shortly  
BUT in the meantime could you post on this thread if you will be coming, and how many of you ??
If your name is already on the list - could you please confirm that you are still able to come 

Thanks 
Looby xxx



Who's coming so far :-

Candy, DH, Jacob & new bubs
Starr, DH & Bump
Louby, DH & Katie
VIL, Moosey & Bertie
Moomin, DH & Megan
Struthie, DH & Son
Murtle 
Erica
Donna Taylor, DH & twinnies 
Kelly, DH + 3 !!!! eeeekkkk
Rachel B & DH
Charlie, DH & Iduna
Sair, DH, Hannah and William 
Minkey & Agatha 

Maybes
Tomsmummy & Family ?
Erica & Co ?
Keemjay, DH & Godson ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We are still up for it


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

It should be OK probably be just me & Agatha though, but can't give you a total definite because of the the treatment (that stage of the month could well be basting day!!)  Can I give you a definite yes or no nearer the time?  Happy to pay money up front & then just drop out if I need too x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

No worries - we would love to see you if you can 

xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

We're still coming.  Really looking forward to it.

VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

We are still coming to (Of course), prehaps we can discuss timings etc at the farm if star can make it, sorry not had chance to reply to your pm Louby Cx

Remember for those that do not know its OX39, Junction 6 of the m40 Oxfordshire


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

We're a yes,but I don't finish work on Sundays until 11.15am so will come along straight after that.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Me coming... prob not DH... So looking forward to it 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. I would be interested in going but do not know where it will be held.
Scarlet.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i cant say for def right now, but if i can i will be there...

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Scarlet, as per below, be good to see you Cx



Candy said:


> Remember for those that do not know its OX39, Junction 6 of the m40 Oxfordshire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me  

When I have a spare mo I will check we can make it. Dont quite know how we will do it with the babies though.Feel so dis organised its untrue,just getting to the shops is a task and a half. Really wanna come though.

Candy-where exactly is it?? is it a community centre or something I have forgotten   

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, I hope we can still come but not sure now   
As Kelly said where exatcly is it to be held and what was the cost again? can't remeber now it was so long ago  

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Donna & Kelly

Its being held in a village hall with proper kitchen facilities, so a microwave to warm food, oven, kettle, fridge etc, toilets, its based on a field for the kids to play outside and a park for them to play in, all pretty safe and enclosed, there is a carpark right next to it and its literally a few minutes from the motorway junction.

Oh and also a seperate room that could be used for sleeping babies (although if we use it I would suggest keeping the front door locked not that my village isn't safe but to be 100% sure)

If either of you forget anything, I only live down the road so could grab it for you.

Kelly you have time on your side to get more organised, plus we will all be there to help you   i can only imagine how daunting it is for you, but you know us lot !

Donna with regards to the cost, we can let you know officially after Wednesday, well Louby will, but I am guessing if everyone is bring their own food and maybe some group nibbles, it will be about £5 per family to cover cost of hall.

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

Thanks for getting back to me chuck   place sounds fab,great for if it rains eh ??!! I assume theres a loo 

We will have to sort a list of things to bring and have a big buffet type thing,what do you think or shall we just bring seperate picnics?

Also we could bring a few toys etc

I am deffo gonna make the effort to come.cant wait to see you all again and see all the babies/toddlers etc...

kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Kelly, I am sure Louby will post more info after the meet on Wednesday, but from memory, she is sourcing the bat & ball, she also has a play parachute for the kiddies, I have a bubble machine (think louby has too) I also have a mini bouncy castle (Perfectly safe as mesh round the sides, suitable only really for the 2 year olds though).... I can also provide a baby area, with mats etc for safety which we could section off with chairs and some ride on toys and I think if everyone brings something suitable for their child's age group, or if not bringing children, for the adults ... so will be plenty to do if its wet, I could even make some playdough, although I might not be that organised with new bubs.

Yep toilets, male and female hehe

As for food, again i think everyone bringing something is a good idea for adults, will talk to the girls wednesday, but do chip in, if you ever get chance, now wheres that picture of your daughter in her dress ? xxxx

Must dash little man still not asleep Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

When  : 9th September 11-4pm

Where  : Close to Junction 6 M40 - Oxfordshire - OX39 ( I will pm exact location to all those coming 
nearer the time  )

How Much : £5.00 Each / Couple / Family

What to Bring : Picnic Lunch

The £5 will cover the cost of the hall / Play area and Tea / coffee / squash etc on the day

Who's Coming   

Candy, DH, Jacob & new bubs PAID 
Starr & Bump PAID 
Louby, DH & Katie PAID
VIL, Moosey & Bertie
Moomin, DH & Megan PAID
Struthie, DH & Son
Murtle 
Erica
Donna Taylor, DH & twinnies 
Kelly, DH + 3 !!!! eeeekkkk PAID 
Rachel B & DH
Charlie, DH & Iduna
Sair, DH, Hannah and William 
Minkey & Agatha PAID

Maybes
Tomsmummy & Family ?
Erica & Co ?
Keemjay, DH & Godson ?

Please could all those still able to come - Pm me for details of where to send your £5 
Thank you 

Looby xx

Ps This thread is locked - please pm any amendments


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Thought I ought to bup this up a bit   

Candy /Louby - I have got a pop up tunnel and two little pop up play tents that fld down to nothing ,shall I bring these  they would be good inside or out for the kiddywinks  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]   ONLY 5 WEEKS AND 6 DAYS TO GO  [/fly]


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Really want to come but cant really give a def till last min as date clashes with period and I get such bad pain that I am unable to leave house for 3 days so not sure whether we can make it. Would so love to meet you all so fingers crossed


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Seeing the title of this thread jogged a faint memory that I should have sent some money to someone to cover the cost of the hall.    Is this right?  Who should I have sent it to and how much was it?

Sorry I haven't done it yet.

VIL
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looby is organising it I think - well that is who i sent my money to anyway !!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi VIL, please see this post for costs http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0 and if you pm louby she will give you her address to send the money to, anyone else


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[size=20pt]OMG
ONLY 24 DAYS LEFT TILL THE MEET

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN,REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO IT​                  ​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*YIPPEE CAN'T WAIT - NEED SOME FUN !!!!*


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My attendance will depend on the vomiting









Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Me 3, really looking forward to it, hope we can sign up some more peeps b4 then, but if not, i know we will still have a fabulous time C x

Just seen your post Minkey, no excuses  love new photo btw


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Minkey - I will bring a bucket for you


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

It's more the journey I am worried about - how do I drive & throw up at the same time ?!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Minkey

STOP trying to get out of it you bu**er.get one of those large food bags with tie handles and hook the two handles over your ears and the bag will catch the spew!!!! LOL

Soz hun I know its no laughing matter,really hope you can come

Have we got a deffo peeps coming list??

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

See sticky thread Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

I so wish i could come, would love to meet you all but its just too far away for me.  Would take me about 2.5 hours to get there..... such a shame.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Jo-Its a real shame you cant make it,It takes us about 1.5 hours but its worth it.Can totally understand why you cant though.

I have even started thinking about coming on sat and then staying over on the sat night at a hotel,never done that with babies in tow though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I want to come but not sure how long it would take to get there?
I think it would take me a few hours so not sure about how the boys would be

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Whats the first part of your postcode Donna ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh looks like your thinking the same as me Candy  

Donna-why dont you pop on the AA website and do an autoroute,it will tell you how long it will take hun.

WOuld be lovely to meet you and you litlluns

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

kellydallard said:


> Minkey
> 
> STOP trying to get out of it you bu**er.get one of those large food bags with tie handles and hook the two handles over your ears and the bag will catch the spew!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy first part is SE6


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Donna

I put your postcode in as a start and Oxford as the destination ,if you want a definate destination we will have to ask the lovely Candy or Looby for the postcode 

Anyway it said it will take around 69 minutes  I tried to paste the link but the page would not come up with the link

If you want to have a look go to

http://www.theaa.com/

Kelly x

/links


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Still hoping to make it .............


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps sorry Donna I missed this, I reckon it will be about 1.5hours depending on traffic, will pm you the postcode so you can look at the route, junction 6 of M40

Moom


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Kelly and Candy,

I will do a route planner then see what DH says.
We are meant to be going to stay with family from the 8th though but maybe able to go a few days later

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Donna-really hope you can make it hun,would be fab to meet you and your brood  

Moomin-big hugs hun   gonna text ya soon  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

not long now


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I canny wait !!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok, i've been over and over in my head what to do and have made a decision that i'm not going to come. much as i would love to see you all i just dont think i'm up to it..i had such dreams of bringing littlie along and i think it would push me over the edge a bit too far if i came, i would just be imagining all day what it could have been like and i dont think that would be healthy (or enjoyable)..i'm back a bit to the old days of self-preservation...
you'll all have a fab time 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwww KJ    :- * Totally understand hunny,your doing what is best for you and thats the most important thing ever. We will miss you lots and will take lots of photos.I hope very much one day that we will have another family day and that you will be there with a much deserved little person.

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

One week to go ................. um need to think about my picnic !!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Totally understand Kim, just wish things were different

Ok ladies, I can't unstick Loubys post or amend it for her, so heres the current list, I have also manage dto wrangle the party fee for the hall 1-4 so only £25, which gives us £5 so far for drinks etc;

Candy, DH, Jacob & Lucas       PAID 
Starr, SIL, Niece & Bump          PAID  
Louby, DH & Katie                   PAID
Moomin, DH & Megan               PAID
Kelly, DH, Oliver, Harry & Lilly    PAID  
Minkey & Agatha                    PAID

Minkey I know you have paid, but not sure if you will be coming as saw you were too sick to make a scan, so I am guessing you will be playing it by ear on the day ?

Struthie, DH & Son, I saw you were having second thoughts ?

VIL, Moosey & Bertie, you guys still coming ?

Murtle & Erica, I know that this has turned more into a kiddies meet, so wasn't sure how you 2 felt about coming and if you still were, if not, we promise to arrange another evening do soon, if you would prefer ?

Rachel B & DH Anyone heard from ? or Charlie, DH & Iduna/Sair, DH, Hannah and William ? still coming ?

Any new recruits ?

Candy xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy if numbers are low, I am happy to bring some drinks with me for people, happy to bring tea, coffee, milk and sugar if that is any help?

Let me know

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow not many going!!

Gonna text Sair!!

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Moom thats very kind of you, will speak to Louby and come back to ya x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries I can also mention it to her later when I see her


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I'm not going to make it    I haven't been out the house since 9th August other than to the doctors, so sorry.  Next time I promise xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Minkey - so sorry you are suffering still   
I know everyone told me if would be worth it - and dont get me wrong it was - BUT Hyperemesis is awful 



xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby,

I know you had it really bad too didn't you - it is worth it but OMG it is all consuming and awful - I have almost forgotten I am pregnant, I just think I am sick.  Still each day at a time eh. x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I've sent you a pm Candy. Still hoping to make it  

Moomin - Have a fun day with Katie and Looby


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Aww Minkey-such a shame but totally understand hun,I had bad m/s but not as bad as you,really feel for ya babe.

Murtle-ppppppppppppppuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssee come !!!!!!

Candy/Louby-Can I bring anything

I have text Sair and she is not sure if she is coming or not,will let you know.

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kelly - Thanks for the offer - will touch base with candy this week and let you know   

Murtle - I HOPE to see you - It has been a very long time coming   

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Not long to go ..........  getting excited .........  Kelly I want lots of cuddles with the twins !!!!!  

Looby - will it more walking with Megan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

looby lost your sticky post now ?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

i unstuck it and merged it with this one so that i could still get to it when amanda took over  

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Perfect thx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

we are off to legoland tomorrow - but are you around thursday to chat things thru ??

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I can call you late afternoon or when in car as have preschool first thing, then having a picnic at the woods with some friends, then off to my mums as DH is on lates, have a good time at legoland, hope its not too busy Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

whenever's good for you hun  

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just checked the weather forecast for Sunday and it is going to be warm and dry !!!!!!

Looking forward to it,

Looby/Candy let me know if you want me to bring anything !!!

Oh and some directions would be good to, otherwise i can see me getting lost     

See you all on Sunday


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

So sorry I haven't had chance to come on here to let you know if we are coming or not...thanks Kelly for updating for me  

It's not looking very hopeful unfortunately.  I have been trying to persuade DP but his work is quite stressful at the mo and he likes to be able to chill out as much as possible over the weekend.  I was really looking forward to seeing everyone again and being able to meet precious little ones too.

I'll see what I can do!  What's the latest I can let you know Candy?

We'll definitely come to the next evening meet...missing you all loads.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm still undecided so I have the same question as Sarah


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely to hear from you Sair, we have enough peeps to cover cost of hall now, so just come if you can, we would of course love to see you, dp and twinnies but understand if you can't make it, Struthie, you have no excuse apart from working in the morning as you live so close, but if you don't want to come, don't, no pressure.

Its a shame that this fun day hasn't keep the same interest shown at start, but I know that we will have a great time, no matter what.
Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kelly /Moomin  have pm'd you both 

Murtle - have recd your chq thankyou 

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Pm'ed directions, its very easy, sorry no personnals, just a group message as no time C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Can someone please pm me directions,and can I pay on the day?

Thinking of an excuse but I don't have one apart from I will be tired,don't think thats good enough do you!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sent you directions and Yes you can pay on the day 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i cant believe i'm going to miss meeting the elusive murtle..sure you're only going cos i'm not  candy take pics!!

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Couldn't you pop along Kim and take Murtle to the localpub for some bevvies that way avoiding us ? x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hee hee tempting but am going for girlie retail therapy in Reading. you know i dont want 'avoid' you, its prob the other way round, you wouldnt want my miserable face spoiling your nice day


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Have a fab day and sorry we cannot be with you. 

Enjoy ya day, we'll miss meeting you all but will be thinking of you.

Love, Charlie DH & Iduna xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats a shame Charlie i thought you were coming


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck not long now

Looby-thanks for the pm hun.ones on its way to you hun.

Moomin-the babies have been briefed,they know they are in for lots of cuddles from Auntie Moomin. 

Murtle-cant wait to meet you hunny.

Ok guys so who is guessing what murtle looms like?

I reckon she is about 5ft7" with dark brown hair/shoulder length   

Kj-aww hun I really hope your not coming cos you think you will drag us down if that sounds silly.W really want you there!!! 

Sair-just get Jason to admit he doesnt want to come cos the gran prix is on    drag him there by his b***ox,thats what I am doing with Michael   well not literally he actually wants to come 

Kely x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Less than 40 hours to go ..... going shopping for picnic tomorrow - yum yum love picnic food

Dh wants beers ..... do you think we should let him


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hope you all have a lovely time  
candy i'm obviously one of the guilty parties but its always the same when organising do's, lots of promises and then no shows when it comes to the crunch..dont take it personally, those attending will all have a loverly time 
kelly, nope its not the reason i'm not coming, i'm just too miserable to face a baby party, much as i'd love to see you all..i wish i had it in me but sadly i just cant face it

ENJOY!!

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj-dont worry hun,we will miss ya,promise to take pics   enjoy your shopping chuck!!

Moomin-I would deffo say NO to beers,that means we would have to drive   again lol.Im off to get my goodies tomorrow,cant decide what I want though 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - I always drive as I don't drink plus we are bringing my car - and DH and my car do not go together - plus his driving scares me


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

So if I come what do I need to bring?

I don't finish work until 11.15am so won't get there until early afternoon,if I don't get lost  

Someone fill me in please


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just need to bring yourself, and any food that you might want ....  I am bringing tea/coffee/sugar/milk for everyone

Would be lovely to see you again

xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as i'm at work and supposed to be busy!!

Am bringing my SIL, neice (4) and nephew (6) now too.. A friend for Oli me thinks...

Will prob be there about 11.30-12.00

Sorry not to see you Kj but completely understand..

Looking forward to meeting the elusive Murtle too.. Me thinks  5ft 6 brown hair..

See ya tommorow !!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Looking forward to tommorow, the more the merrier Starr, unfortunately Murtle won't make it tommorow, so we will have to keep on guessing till the next meet, safe journeys all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Starr-thats cool that Oli will have a playmate  

Candy/Looby-shall I bring my pop up play tunnels

What time is everyone hoping to get there?

We cant be too late back cos of the babies,they go ape at tea time

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - we are leaving here at 9 so should be there about 11am, mind you got to get petrol as well !

Going to do my picnic tonight !  Yum yum - cocktail sausages, scotch eggs, ham rolls oh and DH's beers (perhaps I might accidently forget them !!!)

See you all tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, I am guessing I will be there from 10ish, maybe 10.30 to set up some chairs, baby area and mini bouncy castle (Under 5's), i will bring a few of J's ride on toys, so feel free guys to bring anything along that you feel will be played with, maybe football for older boys ?

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy,

can you just confrim what time we can get into the hall ?? 

Thanks hun   

xxx


Ok so i am so thick and didnt see the above 3 posts      so forget the above question xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

i have keys now, but officially hired from 11 till 4, so peeps can stay as long as they want


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

We will set off as soon as babies are ready and happy to be plonked in their car seats.

Will bring a footie and the pop up tunnel and tents.

kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm still undecided.

I will decide tomorrow when I finish work,hope thats ok.

These sort of meetings are quite hard sometimes,as they can bring up all sorts of feelings,so I normally avoid them.

But I met another FF member last week and held her babies and felt fine.

But dh has been questioning me all day as to if I'm strong enough for more than two babies  

Anyway I really want to see you all and will feel annoyed with myself,so hope I feel I can come,even if its just for an hour or so.

I hope you are all ok with that?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Had a fab day today girlies,love ya all to bits  

Strutie-hun I totally understand,even though I had Oli I remember those predicaments well,it used to really upset me in situations like that so please dont worry we all understand hun,missed ya though.couple of pics in my gallery

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Kelly,sometimes its just easier to cop out  

Glad you all had a great time xxx


----------

